# CM 9 Development Ends, Stable Release Announced.



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-9-stable


----------



## railroad (Feb 17, 2012)

Woo! Was a fun ride. Using CM9 on both my Droid X and Touchpad. I don't see the Droid X surviving this next cycle, but I'm excited for TP JB!


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

nevertells said:


> http://www.cyanogenm...genmod-9-stable


woot!!! another bit of sweetness has finally run out of flavor.
I loved munching on some gingerbread and then we gorged on ice cream sandwiches, its time for some jellybeans!!!


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

It's been quite a ride since the firesale and installing the first CM alpha build for the touchpad. Thanks to all the devs for their hard work.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

To the CyanogenMod Dev team & all supporting internal and external developers, Bravo and many thanks for the taste of Gingerbread and indulgence into Ice Cream!

I think I'm in the mood to chew on a new batch of Jelly Beans.


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so happy!, thanks to all the hard work that the developers did!(;

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## davidtlong (Jan 14, 2012)

nevertells said:


> http://www.cyanogenm...genmod-9-stable


So in reading does this mean our (TP) last build will be the 8th?


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

They're all being rolled out as we speak, but I don't know what order they're going in. Looks like Galaxy Nexus, S2, etc. so far. Just keep checking the CM download page.

Edit: oh I misread your question. No, they're releasing CM9 stable today.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

davidtlong said:


> So in reading does this mean our (TP) last build will be the 8th?


The first sentence in the statement: " Builds for CyanogenMod 9 stable will be rolling out to our servers tonight. As noted before, this will be the end of the line for the ICS branch of our code; *only critical bug fixes will be merged moving forward.*"


----------



## vff (May 24, 2012)

davidtlong said:


> So in reading does this mean our (TP) last build will be the 8th?


The aforementioned message states ..... "Builds for CyanogenMod 9 stable will be rolling out to our servers tonight. As noted before, this will be the end of the line for the ICS branch of our code; *only critical bug fixes will be merged moving forward."*

So it appears so.... unless a crit fix is needed...


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> The first sentence in the statement: " Builds for CyanogenMod 9 stable will be rolling out to our servers tonight. As noted before, this will be the end of the line for the ICS branch of our code; *only critical bug fixes will be merged moving forward.*"


Looks like a lot of stuff will be added into tonight's final build. Yes it does seem that there will be a final build tonight people.

http://changelog.bbq...erloin/cm9/next

It really has been a great adventure and I would like to thank everyone who made the CyanogenMod9 experience an excellent one. We have had just phenomenal support from the developers, nightly updates were bloody exciting. Teams wins Twrp really made flashing and backup an easier task for everyone. The community in general has been a helpful one and made this forum a fun places to visit. Last but certainly not least James Sullins, aka jcsullins, for his continued support for CM9 in its final weeks and of course for his introduction of the CM10 preview.

All good things must come to an end eventually but at least we have a sweet future to look forward too. For this is not the end of support for our aging fire sale tablet but the beginning of a sweet jelly bean future. Who would have thought this once undesirable tablet would have seen so much support after it was abandoned by HP.

I look forward to future developments with CM10 and the HP TouchPad. I have nothing but gratitude and respect for our incredible CM10 developers, jcsullins and dalingrin. I am sure the wait for our first Alpha release of CM10 will be well worth it. Thank you CyanogenMod Team, Thank you Developers and Thank you CyanogenMod Community.


----------



## SmaShT (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a tear in my eye as we speak. Awesome job, guys.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

davidtlong said:


> The first sentence in the statement: " Builds for CyanogenMod 9 stable will be rolling out to our servers tonight. As noted before, this will be the end of the line for the ICS branch of our code; *only critical bug fixes will be merged moving forward.*"


Another thing to keep in mind on these CyanogenMod statements: HP Touchpad one of many devices the CM team is working on. The timetable for our beloved Touchpad is tied to the Dev specialist of that device.


----------



## robocopvn (Jul 11, 2012)

thank you CM team !


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> http://www.cyanogenm...genmod-9-stable


Its nice we are still getting new roms but for how long? Doe anyone have info on this?


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

when can we expect it??


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

muz said:


> when can we expect it??


right after it's done


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> right after it's done


well played


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

muz said:


> when can we expect it??


All the downloads are here. it looks like they put up a 8/12 rom but with no changes in bbq log.
http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin


----------



## MrPuddington (Oct 15, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> All the downloads are here. it looks like they put up a 8/12 rom but with no changes in bbq log.
> http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin


So now that the nightly builds are complete, which one is the best one? I heard of lot of good things about early July - are they really better than the last one?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

MrPuddington said:


> STo now that the nightly builds are complete, which one is the best one? I heard of lot of good things about early July - are they really better than the last one?


what are you on now ? Just back it up and try something else. If you don't like it go back to what you backed up.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

MrPuddington said:


> So now that the nightly builds are complete, which one is the best one? I heard of lot of good things about early July - are they really better than the last one?


I've been testing out the 8/11 build and its fine but I do prefer the 7/7nightly for the slightly longer battery life. I try to do to every little thing I can to improve my tablets lifespan. I would highly recommend making a Nandroid backup of your current setup and then testing out the 7/7 nightly. It also depends on your personal experience. If you try 7/7 and find a problem with an app you use a lot then try the 8/11. They only difference I personally find is the slightly better battery life, so with either the 7/7 or the 8/11 you will be fine.






[media]http://youtu.be/oHG3zTEEdPs


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I've been testing out the 8/11 build and its fine but I do prefer the 7/7nightly for the slightly longer battery life. I try to do to every little thing I can to improve my tablets lifespan. I would highly recommend making a Nandroid backup of your current setup and then testing out the 7/7 nightly. It also depends on your personal experience. If you try 7/7 and find a problem with an app you use a lot then try the 8/11. They only difference I personally find is the slightly better battery life, so with either the 7/7 or the 8/11 you will be fine.


Sure would be interesting to find out what all the code added between the 7/7 nightly and the 8/11 nightly did. If you looked at the changelog regularly before the older ones disappeared, there was a lot of stuff added during that time.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but trying to read the changelog and merge info is like trying to read martian. I don't understand half of it...lol
I am on 07/11 and holding until CM10


----------



## dunderhead (Nov 30, 2011)

In know the newest Adreno drivers as well as audiolibs were merged not too long ago. I think the newest wifi driver also. I try to keep decently current because of the fixes jcsullins implements.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

